# Lathe tool post identification?



## Munty Scruntfundle (22 Apr 2022)

Hi folks.

I have a new lathe coming, while I've lathed a lot I've not had much to do with ordering tool posts. I had some fun and games with the setup for the last lathe and don't want to fall into the same ditches this times around.

Could some kind soul please have a look for the ToolFrance 961v lathe and let me know what the tool post is so I can get to ordering some holders? Or at least what it might be so I can make some enquiries? The machine isn't actually a TooFrance machine, they resell it, and for some reason which I don't understand the UK distributor isn't able to get the information from France. I've asked and asked and not had anything back from them. This doesn't inspire great confidence in their support channels, but hopefully I won't need any. Also the manual makes no mention of the tool post but I am ASSURED it comes with the unit pictured.

Many thanks folks.


----------



## flh801978 (22 Apr 2022)

It looks like a dickson type toolpost but theres many different sizes of it so surely you are going to have to wait till it arrives to be sure


----------



## flh801978 (22 Apr 2022)

The brouchure catalogue states thats it a 4 way toolpost....a dickson is only really a 2 way


----------



## Myfordman (22 Apr 2022)

Cant help on the tool post other than 100% agree with flh801978.
However it appears to be a grand cheaper on Amazon if you search for the machine name Promac 961V


----------



## clogs (22 Apr 2022)

Munty
cant see a photo.....?
Dickson tool holders....the gen articale are worth quite a bit but been copied a lot.....
Those monkey's that sell gen Myford tools n spares offer an Indian made unit....
but they dont always fit the original....
replacements for the Indian unit don't always fit either....
get more tool holders when u buy ur lathe if u can.....they may be unique.....


----------



## Munty Scruntfundle (22 Apr 2022)

Ok, thanks folks. At least I know where to start.
I guess it might be worth changing the post for something else, I'll have to do some more digging.

Thanks again. )


----------



## Inspector (22 Apr 2022)

Spec list in the catalogue says 16mm maximum.

I suggest you look into the Daimond Tool Holder made by Eccentric Engineering in Australia for your lathe. They have a UK distributor. The tool will do almost all the external cutting you will need with easily sharpen able HSS tool bits. My lathe is roughly the same size as yours and it is well worth the money.

Pete


----------



## ChaiLatte (22 Apr 2022)

There is some contradiction in their literature. If you download their latest catalogue, it shows Multifix-type holders. If you download the manual for the machine (2017 date), it shows a Dickson-type holder and post.


----------



## AES (22 Apr 2022)

Inspector said:


> Spec list in the catalogue says 16mm maximum.
> 
> I suggest you look into the Daimond Tool Holder made by Eccentric Engineering in Australia for your lathe. They have a UK distributor. The tool will do almost all the external cutting you will need with easily sharpen able HSS tool bits. My lathe is roughly the same size as yours and it is well worth the money.
> 
> Pete




+1 for the Eccentric Engineering item. I have one of their smaller models on my Chinese mini lathe and it's excellent. Easy to set up, easy to use, easy to grind tools up for (HSS), and a wide variety of uses (I was going to say "flexible" but it NOT that sort of flexible):


----------



## TFrench (22 Apr 2022)

If it comes with a multifix that's a big win - they're a fantastic toolpost. If it's one you can't get holders for I'd eBay it off and get a replacement. Pewe tools in Germany do a very good multifix clone, or the good old Dickson T2 is hard to beat. Hard to find bargains on holders now but they do come up now and again.

I know a lot of people on this site don't use Facebook or Instagram, but for those who do, Gary from eccentric engineering is well worth following. He shows a lot of the jigs and fixturing he uses to machine his products and he has got some seriously clever solutions.


----------



## Sideways (22 Apr 2022)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...MQFnoECAgQAQ&usg=AOvVaw17gdvrm5n7gii1tSAk98Yw[/URL]

For a pdf with exploded diagrams and parts list.
Looks like a Dickson clone but I'd wait and see. You can't be 100% certain which size and it could be a standard or tall block.


----------

